#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Qual 4x4 usar para subir em morros?

## kleberbrasil

A rede começa a crescer por todos os lados e instalação de torre em morros acaba sendo inevitável e a demanda por veículos 4x4 também, afim de viabilizar essa expansão para funcionários estou estudando a possibilidade de comprar quadriciclos. Alguém tem experiência com essas máquinas? Poderia recomendar algo?

----------


## luizbe

Gostei do QuadJeep  :Smile:

----------


## izaufernandes

Conheci um rapaz que trabalhou na montagem de torres de transmissão de energia, ele me disse que todo o transporte de material, ferragens, pessoal etc éra feito com um trator de pequeno porte com uma "carretinha". Só não tem muita agilidade más aguenta muito peso e não para fácil não.

----------


## naldo864

huahuahuahuahauhauhauaha alem de ter que quase se matar em torres altas agora o instalador tem que praticar esporte radical huahuahuahauhauhauha

----------


## vagnerricardo

Amigo, dependendo da situação sugiro uma pampa ela é traçada ...
custa muito menos que estas sugestoes..
quando tinha provedor meu vizinho puxava tora de madeira com a brasilia penso que os modulos de torre não sejam tão mais pesados, 
os quad que voce postou as fotos acima são bons mas são 125cc os de 250 cc são caros (usam motor de moto) na hora da puxada vão colocar a lingua pra fora...
o trator acho inviavel..

----------


## zanettemt

> Amigo, dependendo da situação sugiro uma pampa ela é traçada ...
> custa muito menos que estas sugestoes..
> quando tinha provedor meu vizinho puxava tora de madeira com a brasilia penso que os modulos de torre não sejam tão mais pesados, 
> os quad que voce postou as fotos acima são bons mas são 125cc os de 250 cc são caros (usam motor de moto) na hora da puxada vão colocar a lingua pra fora...
> o trator acho inviavel..


pampa traçada???? nunca vi...

----------


## laurence669

tem msm ....
mas sugiro toyota 4x4 msm ....
kkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## PedroGabriel

Se tiver com um pouco mais de grana uma boa e o Troller!

----------


## kleberbrasil

> huahuahuahuahauhauhauaha alem de ter que quase se matar em torres altas agora o instalador tem que praticar esporte radical huahuahuahauhauhauha


Naldo, quem trabalha em provedor tem que ser "resolve fumo"... harheaur

----------


## JACKNET

boa noite .

estou terminado uma rede aq no sul do pará que vai interligar 3 cidades nas zonas rurais to levando os materiais tudo de trator, depois para visitar to uzando moto mesmo crf 230 da honda e caminhonet 4x4 .

----------


## julinribeiro

caraca meu velho ,, isso sim é querer botar internet pros bodes e cabritos... rsrsrsr... gasto enorme pra retorno talvez ate insatisfatório, mas cada caso um caso... irmao kleber... se tiver estrada no morro vai na tua HILUX mesmo...rsr... ai se nao tiver estrada no morro ... ai meu filho... pode comprar uma retroescavadeira caterpillar que nao sai por menos de R$ 200.000 kkkk

----------


## PedroGabriel

Para facilitar a vida do instalador....


Quando eu crecer quero um desse!

----------


## achiodi

Quadriciclo vc vai pagar uns 18mil num modelo da honda. Tenho ele aqui e sobe ateh arvore. Mas nao pode sem emplacado, nao eh qualquer carro que carrega ele. Eh pesado, ruim de carregar e descarregar e eh bem limitado pra transporte de peso. Ai vc teria q comprar uma carretinha e fica bem pior de levar pros morros.

----------


## PauloMassa

HEHEH, fui fazer um enlace outro dia em um morro a 1100mts.
Só trator sobe nesse morro! E mesmo assim tivemos que ficar em 4 na frente dele para ele não tombar de costas...
TRASH!
seguem fotos:
Foto 23 de 27 de ENLACE CAPÃO BONITO MINERADORA HORICAL
Foto 13 de 27 de ENLACE CAPÃO BONITO MINERADORA HORICAL
Nesse album:Foto 13 de 27 de ENLACE CAPÃO BONITO MINERADORA HORICAL

----------


## UlissesCampos

Bom Kleber na verdade o 4x4 e pra terreno escorregadio e nao e pra carregar peso, os quadriciclos nao sao todos 4x4 algumas caminhonetes 4x4 nao sao tao boas de pesso, so as que tem reducao, e nem todas sao boas de barro so as mais novas, e dificil opnar mais um carro novo pode ajudar, mesmo um uno resolveria tem um bom porta malas, e vai em quase qualquer lugar que uma hylux vai, com poucas excecoes, eu nao sei realmente porque vc pensou em um 4x4, mais se for por causa do barro, um quad ajuda, mais se for peso nao, eu trabalho com provedores a bastante tempo em muitas torres vc tem problemas pra subir mais nao e comprando um 4x4 que vc vai resolver, ja vi s10 4x4 atolada, e ate jeep, o problema esta mais em quem dirige do que no veiculo, se vc tem problemas de atolamento, e muito mais barato comprar um guincho e ter correntes dentro do carro(aquelas de roda) doque comprar um 4x4 agora pra quem pode uma hyllux resolve tudo, mais continua precisando do guincho e das correntes... 

P.S.: andar de quadriciclo e pior que de moto.

----------


## FANTOXY

> caraca meu velho ,, isso sim é querer botar internet pros bodes e cabritos... rsrsrsr... gasto enorme pra retorno talvez ate insatisfatório, mas cada caso um caso... irmao kleber... se tiver estrada no morro vai na tua HILUX mesmo...rsr... ai se nao tiver estrada no morro ... ai meu filho... pode comprar uma retroescavadeira caterpillar que nao sai por menos de R$ 200.000 kkkk


Desculpa amigo tive de comentar....

Não olhei seu Perfil e sua origem...

Não existe Bodes e Cabritos no PA talvez vc nao não conhece bem a região.....

Só Boi e Garimpo....srsrsssrsr isso ai é fichinha srsrsrs

Entaum como voce mesmo disse cada casa e um caso....
Ir montar uma estrutura e uma coisa!
Visitar a estrutura e outra coisa!



Alguns videos









Amigo Kleber, o que mais gosto do nosso trampo é
Inovações....

Quem não gosta de trocar pneu tem essa outro solução aqui!!!









Sucesso

A todos!

----------


## naldo864

huahuahauhauhauha e verdade ja me vejo num destes ai de capacete e luva .vixe

----------


## rubensk

> A rede começa a crescer por todos os lados e instalação de torre em morros acaba sendo inevitável e a demanda por veículos 4x4 também, afim de viabilizar essa expansão para funcionários estou estudando a possibilidade de comprar quadriciclos. Alguém tem experiência com essas máquinas? Poderia recomendar algo?


Você pode considerar os modelos com tração nas 4 patas. O pessoal da ANID e da Internexo já usou e disse que era o único jeito onde tiveram que subir:



Mas precisa colocar certo a carga nele, para não ficar assim:

----------


## zanettemt

> Você pode considerar os modelos com tração nas 4 patas. O pessoal da ANID e da Internexo já usou e disse que era o único jeito onde tiveram que subir:
> 
> 
> 
> Mas precisa colocar certo a carga nele, para não ficar assim:


kkkk, essa eh boa, só nao pode empacar...sao de costume.

----------


## andersongiusti

Colega. sou praticante de Off Road com moto, existem N opções, vai do go$to do cliente. Mas a citação do colega em aquirir um pampa ja é um bom começo, tem a 4X4. o unico detalhe é que é baixa e voce entrara em terrenos esburacados e com erosao. Pode ter certeza, a cada chuva, a trilha e a rua de terra sofrem muitas alterações.
se tiver condições, compre um Toyota Bandeirante, esse sim, subira qualquer morro mesmo com equipamento dentro e depois, compre um tornado XR250 que te atendera perfeitamente para fazer as devidas visitas a torre para manutenção leve, so nao compre DT que se vai passar é raiva.

Um abraço e boa sorte.

----------


## bjaraujo

Não sei qual qual mas você precisa de um veículo com assoalho alto para superar as imperfeições do chão, 4x4 com pneu para barro que suporte peso e caiba a carga.
Para instalações pesadas (torre etc) você poderia alugar tratores etc. Para instalações leves (poste e cliente) é provável que um quadriciclo dê conta. Seria interesante encontrar uma maneira de transportar uma escada no mesmo além das ferramentas e equipamentos para instalação e substuição/upgrade

----------


## jocave

Amigo.
Não temos experiencia com veiculos 4X4 pois vivemos na cidade.
Mas para um provedor que precisa subir terrenos dificeis, essa , sem duvida é a solução mais barata:


1- Ecologicamente correta
2- Baixo consumo
3- Voce nunca estará só, poderá estabelecer um dialogo com o veiculo quando estiver lá no alto.


Não me agradeça pela dica, apenas cumpro com meu dever solidário


Bom dialogo

----------


## PauloMassa

> kkkk, essa eh boa, só nao pode empacar...sao de costume.


Que nada! É só vc amarrar uma varinha com uma cenoura pendurada na ponta que o bicho nao empaca NUNCA!
Funcionava sempre com o Pica-Pau!
hehehehe

----------


## marcosddc

uso uma bmw x5

----------


## PauloMassa

> uso uma bmw x5


heheheh
Qdo crescer quero ser igual a vc!
=)

----------


## vagnerricardo

Sim, as pampas são 4x4 e tem tração , veja se consegue alguma emprestada e faça o teste..
fora ainda que aguenta até 3tom carregada ou 2tom puxadas...
é bem forte e barata...
tem que fazer umas modificações pra ficar forte mas nada que seja mais caro que um quadriciculo ou trator..

----------


## GuilhermeCampos

Se estivesse podendo eu usaria uma Humvee:




ou se estivesse a venda um Gaucho
antes que saia as piadas irei explicar explicar:

O Gaucho é um veículo militar desenvolvido em conjunto pelos exércitos do Brasil e da Argentina cujo processo de desenvolvimento passa a incluir a blindagem. Com a nova carroceria à prova de bala, o jipe agora ganha uma curiosa semelhança com o Humvee, veículo usado pelas forças armadas dos Estados Unidos e que deu origem ao Hummer.


*Agora parando de sonhar e voltando a realidade!

*Qualquer meio de transporte esta sujeito a atolar, encalhar. Já passei por muitas dessas durante pescarias e caçadas. Portanto é melhor estar preparado.
Ai vai algumas dicas:

Macaco Farm Jack:


Prancha Off-Road:


Guincho:


Patescas ( polia / roldana ) dobra a força do guincho:

 

Se for barro usar correntes, no barro ate mesmo os melhores pneus entopem perdendo as “garradeiras”:


Ancora Ensimec:


Pá,Facão,

com todo esse equipamento e um bom piloto ate um fusca sobe o morro!  :Hahaha: 

“atola é pra todos, sair para poucos”

Guilherme Campos

----------


## naldo864

perfeito para o serviço

----------


## rubensk

Eu pensaria em comprar um 4x4 usado com motor diesel, com uns 40-60 mil km rodados, projetando uma vida útil de mais 100 mil km. Se a fábrica não tivesse sumido, um JPX Montez, por exemplo.

----------


## wala



----------


## zunino

amigo compra um quadriciclo 4x4 e melhor opiçao ,tenho aqui nao tem hora pra subir em morro pode tar molhado como for nao fica em lugar nenhum,porque nessa nossa cituaçao geralmente temos que subir depois das trovoada ,sugiro *honda* 4x4 -420 mas tem varias opiçoes agora este a honda guenta tranco

----------


## wirelessmain

Tenta um Toyota Bandeirantes, Bixinho Forte , 4x4...

Toyota Bandeirantes - R$ 19.000,00 en MercadoLibre

----------


## naldo864

o melhor mesmo e usar ubiquiti na torre e dificil de dar problema .

----------


## vagnerricardo

entre a lada e a pampa prefiro a pampa..barata, com correntes nas rodas e blocada fica um tesao. bebe pouco e anda muito...
lada é fabricada pelos nossos amigos Hermanos..
sei lá..meu avo tinha retifica de motores, passei alguns anos vivenciando o funcionamento dos motores diesel e gasolina...por tenho meus conceitos em relação de carros pra trabalho pesado...um deles que acabei aceitando foi a pampinha...não gostava dela e muito menos suportava. mas depois que andei na pampa com tração mudei meu conceito..

as opções dadas são exelentes mas são caras..o objetivo aqui é custo x beneficio.
subir morros com carros de 50 mil acho caro, amortizar esse valor encima dos clientes acho pesado. por isso sugeri a pampa, se custar 5 mil é muito, se for adaptar correntes, blocar e retificar motor mais ums 3 mil
resumo..10 mil um carro forte e que sobe qualquer coisa.

----------


## lucasmellon

Costumo subir com isso!!! kkkkkkk Muito bom ein!

----------


## EribertoTorres

Já ouvi falar bem da Pampa, e agora que o colega vagnerricardo deu mais dicas sobre correntes e tudo mais, acho que é uma excelente opção.

A título de brincadeira, recomendaria uma Nissan com cavalos de verdade (vide pôneis malditos rss).

Toyota Bandeirantes também é uma boa opção.

----------


## jailtonnetlink

serra do lajeado e complicado mesmo heim dira em porto seu kleber ....mas acredito q pampa resolve...em situçao mais complicada e perna para que te quero ...

----------


## lucasmellon

Nunca esqueça dos poneis malditos.. rsrs Afinal no comercial da Nisan não era uma Pampa? rsrsrs

Tenho em meu jeep para subir em lugares extremos
turbo 0,5kgf
bloqueio total (dianteiro e traseiro)
motor v6 Silverado
Cambio 5marcha
Tração e reduzida
Guincho 3000kgf

Se não tenho que subir nas costas com gerador, antenas, fontes. rsrs

Agora este negocio de gastar pouco em condição extrema off-road ta por fora. melhor ir a pé.
Só a titulo de comparação, tenho uma L200 quando reduzida e 4x4 faz a media em diesel de 5km/Litro.

----------


## PedroGabriel

Mais ignorancia que isso acho dificil...

----------


## laurence669

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0b7ydAIFPo&amp;feature=youtu.be" target="_blank">

----------


## lucasmellon

Só tem que lembrar que o investimento errado, é o cara que vai comprar um veiculo só para dar manutenção..

Nunca esqueça que o veiculo que vc irá pagar uma boa grana tem que servir também para levar produtos para montar a torre. (agua, cimento, pedra, areia, torre, equipamentos etc.)

Diga ai, com uma pampa 4x4 quantos KG vc sobe em um morro? Diga ai em quadriciclo de 18mil o que vc leva? Um NANO, uma rocket?

É questão de saber realmente o que precisa, pois eu tenho um utilitário para lugares extremos "picos de morro" e engato uma carreta nele, e levo morro acima quase tudo o que necessito para montar uma base de uma torre.

Na foto, levamos uma bitoneira, e posteriormente 10 sacos de cimento, em outra viagem, 1 mt de areia, 1mt de pedra, e por final 4 latões de 200lt de agua, isso a um morro de 1200mt de altura, na qual carros mais leves como montana, strada pena pra subir..

Abrcs..

----------


## EribertoTorres

Bom ponto no teu comentário. Nao adianta muito subir a estrutura metálica da torre sem ter como subir o material para fazer a base.

Venhamos e convenhamos, o teu utilitário é apelao, acho que sobe até parede rss, mas é prático e útil.

----------


## ravelerasmo

descordo, pratico esporte com quadriciclo e posso dizer que um honda Fourtrax 420 custa 19 mil e vocês conseguem levar tudo isso ai.
Já carreguei cimento, areia, carro...
Não duvide dos pequenos rsrs.

----------


## lucasmellon

Caro ravelerasmo, não desfazendo do seu utilitário, mais pela força que o meu carro faz para subir um morro com 1200kg na carreta eu pago pra ver o seu quadriciclo subindo com metade disso!

----------


## ravelerasmo

Sim claro, mas a questão é que o seu custa caro já o quadriciclo não.
Depende do ponto de vista e de como for usar.

----------


## lucasmellon

Um Jeep, custa em média 12mil aqui em minha região... Um quadriciclo não tenho ideia..

----------


## ravelerasmo

12 mil? usado né
aqui fui ver o preço e sair correndo rsrs.

----------


## lucasmellon

preço de usadissimo!!
O meu eu paguei 12mil gastei mais 2mil de pneu, suspenção, motor, cambio etc..
O meu Willys é 1958.
Agora ja coloquei acessorios nele que podem chegar a 30mil facil!
Então tudo depende dos acessorios, para trabalhar com transporte, basta ter bons pneus, uns feixes de mola reforçado, motor cambio e transmissão em ordem que vc faz o bixo virar o capeta!

----------


## ravelerasmo

então vai pros 44 mil rsrs.
To pensando em comprar uma ranger pra trabalhar, por que aqui não tem muitos morros, porém estrada de barro...

----------


## kleberbrasil

To usando uma Mahindra SUV 4x4, carraço: confortável, anda em qualquer terreno, resistente e barato.

----------


## EribertoTorres

E a Nissan dos Pôneis malditos? Será que aguentaria?

----------


## ravelerasmo

Cara vai de ranger, pelo preço.
Tenho uma aqui 2007 e até hoje nunca me deixou na mão, ótimo motor.
E agora com o lançamento da nova nesse próximo semestre as desse ano fica mais barata, se não quiser a nova claro rsrs.
To pensando em ver se pego um financiamento e fazer minha frota com elas.

----------


## kleberbrasil

Quem gosta de trajetos off-road nem experimente usar uma Mahindra, porque vicia, já tive uma L-200 por dois anos, é um verdadeiro lixo, prego toda semana, já a Mahindra, estou com ela 3 ano, meu, o carro não quebra!!

----------


## lucasmellon

Sobre a questão de manutenção, realmente é um ponto que nãoi deve ser esquecido, ainda mais com o jeep que é tudo adaptado, mais barato ainda! é o famoso peça de fusca, acha em qquer lugar sem problema algum sem contar o preço lá em baixo.
Lembro que estamos tratando de veiculos para trabalhar em torre, agora se for falar em off-road , esqueça todos os carros citados nos posts anteriores... eu vou é de jeep mesmo..

----------

